# New here, hello everyone!



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Nice shot. Thanks for joining the community.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome, central FL also (south brevard county)


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I like that hat! Titusville?


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hyb!!


----------



## ChumOnCatfeesh (Dec 27, 2021)

Drifter said:


> I like that hat! Titusville?


( HELLYEAHBROTHER.COM ) MELBOURNE..... close enough


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Welcome and you will like the axiom


----------



## smallboatbigfish (Jan 4, 2022)

Welcome!! Great Pic & Catch!!


----------



## IHDCJK3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome


----------

